# Rikon 1216 VS



## rkent (Apr 1, 2012)

I am looking to purchase my first lathe without making a huge investment.  What are the pros and cons on a Rikon 1216 VS.  Will be used for pens and bottle stoppers.  I have made several pens and a couple of bottle stoppers on a friends lathe and the bug has bit hard.


----------



## LeeR (Apr 1, 2012)

I've got a Rikon 70-100, and although it is not a variable speed model, it has been a real workhorse. I have considered buying the variable speed kit for it, but the kit still incorporates pulleys -- you go from 6 steps on my model to 3 with the VS kit, so you still have to move the belt around. 

I'd check out the 1216, and see how easy the belts are to move. You will likely find the speed you want to go to is on another pulley pair, and a belt move is required. On the 70-100, the belt moves are very easy, so I am foregoing the VS kit. I'm instead going to upgrade at some point to a real VS model, one that is continuously variable (Nova, OneWay), and requires no belt moves.


----------



## mtassie (Apr 1, 2012)

Just picked up my 1216 VS today and its great. I have a delta and it was fine but I really wanted the varable speed. Tried it out tonight and it works GREAT!! and the price was right!!$279.00


----------



## rkent (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 2, 2012)

I also have the 70-100 and it is a great lathe.  Belt change is REALLY easy and the machine reminds me of an older American car.  It run well, quiet and just keeps on going.  I turn up to 8" bowls and you can go up to 10".  Nice lathe, great customer service.  People there easy to reach and ask questions.


----------



## rkent (Apr 2, 2012)

Ordered the rikon this morning while it was on sale.


----------



## Florida Marine (Apr 4, 2012)

Got mine about 18 mo ago, first lathe and its good for what I use it for.  I would imagine when I get to the "final house" - when I stop moving around for the Marine Corps I will get a full size and keep this for small stuff.  

I'm glad I got it.


----------



## RetiredJake (Apr 5, 2012)

Called my local Woodcraft Sunday to see if they had any of the 1216's in stock. They has 7, but told me that they all had motor issues and were going back to Rikon. Anyone else heard of this?


----------



## jeweler53 (Apr 5, 2012)

When I was at my local Woodcraft they were practically falling over themselves to NOT sell me a Rikon. I never understood it. I am in sales. I wanted it, I had the money in hand and they talked me out of it. Totally weird! 

I boght the 1216 elsewhere and LOVE it. Have only had it a few months but it seems great. I am very happy with it. Enjoy!.


----------



## OOPS (Apr 6, 2012)

Well, Woodcraft is a franchise store, so they are free to sell whatever products they are allowed to carry.  Perhaps they have other reasons for promoting other brands, such as vendor or rep preference, buying discounts, or just plain bias.  My local Woodcraft dealer sells a lot of Rikon, particularly the band saws.  He says that their customer service is top notch.


----------



## Gilrock (Jun 8, 2012)

I just picked up the Rikon 1216 Variable Speed lathe I ordered little over a month ago when they were on sale for $279.  I currently own a Rikon 70-100 and I've loved it but wanted the variable speed and figured I could use both lathes by keeping my buffing wheels on the non-variable speed lathe.

Well I'm kinda unhappy with the tailstock on this thing and I don't know if it's just defective or what.  I thought I would be getting the same tailstock I had on my current one...they looked exactly the same and the specs were the same.  The tailstock travel should be 2.5" for both lathes but it only goes out to 2.125" on the new one.  My 70-100 goes out just past 2.5" so the new one is about 0.5" less travel.  Also the rotational movement of the new tailstock handle does not feel as smooth.  I took it apart and oiled everything but it doesn't feel nowhere near as good as my 70-100.  I thought I could just switch them but the bed is thinner on the variable speed version so the 70-100 tailstock won't tighten up on the new lathe.  I'm gonna talk to Woodcraft and see if I deal with them or Rikon to see if this tailstock can be made to work as good as my old one.


----------

